# 2nd Quiz (Crossword)



## David H (Mar 7, 2016)

_______________________________________

*The answers to the crossword will appear in this grid as they are solved.*

*



*


*Good Luck*


----------



## Robin (Mar 7, 2016)

4. Microchronometer


----------



## David H (Mar 7, 2016)

Robin said:


> 4. Microchronometer


'fraid not (think of an image)


----------



## Robin (Mar 8, 2016)

David H said:


> 'fraid not (think of an image)


Can't think. let's try another one instead. 
 10 Mink?


----------



## David H (Mar 8, 2016)

Robin said:


> Can't think. let's try another one instead.
> 10 Mink?


Nope, hardly aquatic


----------



## David H (Mar 8, 2016)

Robin I have given the two that you attempted lets hope the letters in 5, 7 and 1 help


----------



## pottersusan (Mar 8, 2016)

8. mahogany


----------



## David H (Mar 8, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> 8. mahogany


'fraid not Pottersusan (by the way welcome)

While Mahogony is a good answer it's still wrong it begins Mus


----------



## pottersusan (Mar 8, 2016)

6 Hottentot?


----------



## pottersusan (Mar 8, 2016)

8. mustaiba?


----------



## pottersusan (Mar 8, 2016)

7. pooler


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 8, 2016)

5. Unload


----------



## David H (Mar 8, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> 6 Hottentot?


'fraid not but keep trying Pottersusan


----------



## David H (Mar 8, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> 8. mustaiba?


Well done Pottersusan (used in the handle of chisels etc)


----------



## David H (Mar 8, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> 7. pooler


Well done Pottersusan


----------



## David H (Mar 8, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> 5. Unload


Well done Matt


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 8, 2016)

9. Thermometer ?


----------



## David H (Mar 8, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> 9. Thermometer ?


'fraid not Matt nearly but not quite


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 8, 2016)

Thermoscope or thermograph ?  Thermo something anyway!!


----------



## David H (Mar 8, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Thermoscope or thermograph ?  Thermo something anyway!!


Well done Matt it's Thermograph


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 8, 2016)

2. Dermatitis ?


----------



## David H (Mar 8, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> 2. Dermatitis ?


'fraid not Matt it begins pity.......


----------



## Robin (Mar 8, 2016)

pityriasis


----------



## Robin (Mar 8, 2016)

3 Anilic


----------



## David H (Mar 8, 2016)

Robin said:


> pityriasis


Well done Robin


----------



## David H (Mar 8, 2016)

Robin said:


> 3 Anilic


'fraid not robin


----------



## David H (Mar 9, 2016)

*Clue Time:*

*I've entered the first and last letter of the remaining three*


----------



## pottersusan (Mar 9, 2016)

6. Mandingos


----------



## pottersusan (Mar 9, 2016)

enuresis


----------



## David H (Mar 9, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> 6. Mandingos


Well done Pottersusan (not hottentots as first thought)


----------



## David H (Mar 9, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> enuresis


Well spotted Pottersusan


----------



## pottersusan (Mar 9, 2016)

could it be indian as in indian ink?


----------



## David H (Mar 9, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> could it be indian as in indian ink?


I'm going to give you that because you're so close (the answer is Indoin)


----------

